# Bobina color radio tda1220b



## adenmar (Ene 16, 2019)

Hola, en la foto adjunta hay componentes con los siguientes colores (naranja, rojo, rosado, negro, amarillo) por lo que podido averiguar se tratan de bobinas variables (indicarme si me equivoco por favor) me interesa saber sobre que etapa trabaja o etapas trabaja estas bobinas a la hora de sintonizar en AM o FM y si hay algun estandar o algo parecido con respecto a los colores de estas bobinas para su aplicación , esta placa usa el integrado TDA1220B (por si sirve de algo).

he esta buscando en el foro y en un tema llamado "código colores para circuitos tanque", encontré algo relacionado con lo que quiero saber, de este tema:

Las radios solo de AM traían: Azul Detector, Blanco Frecuencia Intermedia, Amarillo Oscilador, Rojo Amp. De RF de la antena. Con el amarillo y el rojo hacían lo Heterodino o la mezcla del oscilador con la señal de antena.

Las radio De AM/FM traían los mismos Que los De AM pero Además: Verde, no recuerdo como se llama esta parte del circuito en FM pero es la misma que el Azul para AM. Sería el detector pero separa los canales para estaciones que transmiten en estéreo. Rosa(Rojo Muy Claro) Amp. De RF de la entena. Y otro color que no viene en la imagen adjunta.

Los “Circuitos tanques” sin color (Negros) normalmente los encontraba en controles remotos para juguetes u otras aplicaciones.  MrCarlos

Bueno me parece que la respuesta de MrCarlos se acerca a lo que quiero, alguien podría confirmarme si esta bien y si ese fuese el caso sugerir referencia de estas etapas principalmente del que menciona (azul detector) que no he podido encontrar información al respecto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 16, 2019)

adenmar dijo:


> Hola, en la foto adjunta hay componentes con los siguientes colores (naranja, rojo, rosado, negro, amarillo) por lo que podido averiguar se tratan de bobinas variables (indicarme si me equivoco por favor) me interesa saber sobre que etapa trabaja o etapas trabaja estas bobinas a la hora de sintonizar en AM o FM y si hay algun estandar o algo parecido con respecto a los colores de estas bobinas para su aplicación , esta placa usa el integrado TDA1220B (por si sirve de algo).
> 
> he esta buscando en el foro y en un tema llamado "código colores para circuitos tanque", encontré algo relacionado con lo que quiero saber, de este tema:
> 
> ...


Hola caro Don adenmar , seguramente la bobina color rojo es la osciladora del AM , la bobina amarilla es la premera FI del AM (455KHz) , la bobina color naranja es la premera FI del FM(10.7MHz) , la bobina color negra es la urtima FI del AM(455KHz) y la color rosa (esa arriba de la negra) es la bobina de cuadradura del FM (10.7MHz) responsable por la demodulación.
Desejo tener quitado tu dudas.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## adenmar (Ene 17, 2019)

muchas gracias Daniel indagare mas de lo que me indicas esperare unas respuestas mas talvez alguien tenga algo que acotar Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2019)

Te has tomado la molestia de bajar la hoja de datos de dicho CI, en el hay un ejemplo y con valores para esas bobinas y alguna referencia comercial, generalmente a TOKO.
En la hoja de datos hay muchas respuestas a tus preguntas


----------



## adenmar (Ene 17, 2019)

si la baje pero pero le di un vistazo noma(circuito test y AM /FM) , sera motivo de chequearla con cuidado. gracias


----------



## fededesalta (May 2, 2020)

2 preguntas, como medir las bobinas estas y la otra , se pueden reparar? me refiero a bobinarlas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2020)

Esas bobinas tienen primario y secundario , así que a tester deben medir "continuidad" , esa medición no sirve para ver si está en corto , solo para abierta , habría que ver de medirle inductancia , aunque el capacitor interno en paralelo con primario . . .


----------



## radium98 (May 3, 2020)

*@fededesalta*


----------



## Andrxx (May 3, 2020)

Buenas, como bien dice Daniel, la bobina roja es la osciladora de FI de AM, en muchas radios, si no es roja suele llevar algún tipo de identificación, alguna marca que la diferencie de las demás.


----------



## radium98 (May 12, 2020)

Buen día a todos los colegas, amigos, me gustaría hacerte una pregunta para novatos, disculpe en mi duda, sobre una bobina sintonizada IF 10.7 mhz.
Si la salida sintonizada secundaria es de 10,7 MHz, ¿cuál debe ser el rango de entrada de frecuencia? 
la salida es 10,7 megaciclos.Entrada ? gama .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2020)

radium98 dijo:


> Buen día a todos los colegas, amigos, me gustaría hacerte una pregunta para novatos, disculpe en mi duda, sobre una bobina sintonizada IF 10.7 mhz.
> Si la salida sintonizada secundaria es de 10,7 MHz, ¿cuál debe ser el rango de entrada de frecuencia?
> la salida es 10,7 megaciclos.Entrada ? gama .


Hola caro Don radium98 , desafortunadamente NO entiendo tu dudas seguramente porque la traducción de tu idioma para lo Español fue malo hecha.
Por favor reformule tu dudas que seguramente tentaremos quitarlas con mucho gusto!
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2020)

Si no me equivoco solo está sintonizado el primario , su bobina y capacitor en paralelo , el secundario no

. . .  Aunque hay "filtro de banda" y "osciladora"


----------



## radium98 (May 12, 2020)

hola, lo siento si el traductor no explica correctamente mis preguntas, i GUET media la mitad de las respuestas.
mi pregunta es así:
el secundario de un IF puede Toko es 10,7 MHz que ya está sintonizado a sólo pasan esa frecuencia, ya que aquí está bien.
para la primaria lo que debería ser el rango de frecuencia, si quiero herir mi propia bobina.

Hola, lo siento si el traductor no explicar correctamente mis preguntas,i guet la mitad de las respuestas.
Mi pregunta es como que :
las secundarias de un SI PUEDE toko es 10,7 Mhz que ya está sintonizado con sólo pasar esa frecuencia ,por aquí es bien
para el principal, lo que debería ser el rango de frecuencia ,si quiero herir a mi propia bobina.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2020)

De que color es la bobina , rosa-pink o verde-green ?


----------



## radium98 (May 12, 2020)

Van desde ...
rango desde a


----------



## radium98 (May 21, 2020)

hola me gustaría tratar de hacer un trabajo duro, y necesito una ayuda, tengo un tanque de bobina demodulador sintonizado a 10.7 mhz, que solo su bobina entre dos patas, así que necesito usar esta bobina en un mezclador que se está uniendo a dos frecuencias a su entrada, cuánto gira debe ser la primaria, y qué rango debe aceptar.gracias


----------



## radium98 (May 21, 2020)

cuánto gira entre 1-3 .


----------



## ricbevi (May 21, 2020)

radium98 dijo:


> Van desde ...
> rango desde a



Ese esquema no esta sintonizado, al menos no se aprecia, es de banda ancha y el que selecciona lo que pasa es el filtro cerámico de 10.7MHz que esta posterior a él.


radium98 dijo:


> cuánto gira entre 1-3 .


Resonancia aproximada de 14.7MHz a 10.8MHz según los datos provistos de 2.5uH-4.6uH de inductancia del bobinado 1-3 y 47pF en paralelo

El secundario solo es un acople y no tiene otra cosa mas que lo que tiene el primario.

Si es un mezclador, se encuentra las fundamentales de las señales mezcladas, la resultante de la suma y la resultante de la resta de dichas señales pero la de mayor intensidad es la seleccionada por la resonancia de la bobina tanque de la salida del mezclador o como en ese esquema el filtro posterior.


----------



## radium98 (May 22, 2020)

Si quiero rodar mi propia bobina, la secundaria se mantendrá como es para 10,7 
para el primario cuál debería ser el número de vueltas, o el uH, o el rango de fequency.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 22, 2020)

radium98 dijo:


> Si quiero rodar mi propia bobina, la secundaria se mantendrá como es para 10,7
> para el primario cuál debería ser el número de vueltas, o el uH, o el rango de fequency.


Hola a todos , caro Don radium98 te recomendo altamente a estudiar detenidamente ese libro aca : Telecomunicações - Juarez Do Nascimento : Juarez do Nascimento : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive  .
En el seguramente hay todos los datos de como diseñar ese transformador de FI en 10.7Mhz.
!Suerte en los estudios / desahollos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (May 23, 2020)

Depende de varios factores, la cantidad de vueltas, diámetro del alambre, etc.

Debes tener el diámetros del núcleo de la bobina, permeabilidad del núcleo o cazoleta usados, etc.

Para bobinas de este tipo 10mm X 10mm con núcleo de ferrite y cazoleta, con 47pF en paralelo con el "primario", con 15 vueltas(3 x 5 Vueltas) de alambre de Cu de 0.15mm y el link(secundario) con 2 o 3 vueltas del mismo alambre sobre el lado "frió" supongo que basta pero depende del circuito a acoplar.


----------

